# Mud runner



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Thinking of buying one 
Looking for feed back on them
From the ones that owned one


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> Thinking of buying one
> Looking for feed back on them
> From the ones that owned one


Been running one for the past 10 yrs. Just be patient in finding the right consistency, amount of flow by the handle twist along with movement speed. Release flow just before getting to intersecting corner. Once you get used to it....:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, I've been wanting to try one for a video as well.
Might just have to buy one...


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I got one there a good tool to have ..more so when you have alot of footage in front of you


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Depends on how your running your corners, I really like mine, Makes for easy corner work.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Thx 

What kind of flushers are you using On them

I started using a zook over 25 years ago (columbia)
Then i got out of taping for over ten years to due stucco
But in the last year return to. Taping. Just find its nice
Your inside not fighting the weather all the time 
We use to use the Conner box with it to finish the conners
But that mud runner looks real sweet to finish coners


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never used an angle box to compair,but I find the runner really good.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

gazman said:


> I have never used an angle box to compair,but I find the runner really good.


thx you seam to use it real nice like no effort when you were doing your upright

i remember like 20 years ago i had columbia set first then i went to premier tools i think they call them blue line now

i would use the bigger flusher first and we use the smaller too finish
i think that how yur doint it also


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Been running one for the past 10 yrs. Just be patient in finding the right consistency, amount of flow by the handle twist along with movement speed. Release flow just before getting to intersecting corner. Once you get used to it....:thumbup:


 
since you been using that long 
how long due they last due the keep the same preasure over the years or is there parts to replace thx


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

smisner50s said:


> I got one there a good tool to have ..more so when you have alot of footage in front of you


you dont use it on all your jobs 

i can see small job can be easialy due by hand 
but they look so nice to use even on small job


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

cazna said:


> Depends on how your running your corners, I really like mine, Makes for easy corner work.


how long you been using one


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, I've been wanting to try one for a video as well.
> Might just have to buy one...


 
pt will you hurry up i want to see more vedios on them lol

nice job with harnden vedio


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> pt will you hurry up i want to see more vedios on them lol
> 
> nice job with harnden vedio


lol! Thanks man. That was a fun video to film.
If someone would hurry up and lend me a damn Mud Runner I could make a video....:whistling2:
Doesn't seem like too many people have them in my neck of the woods.
I'll see how pay goes this week. Maybe add that to the walltools shopping cart as well :blink:
It's not going to be cheap...

You know you can Multi-quote people eh?
Instead of having to quote everyone one by one by one.

Simply click on this little button








After that, just click on that same button for all the people you want to reply too. It's much quicker. Might save you some time. Just like so.







After you highlight all the people you want to multi-quote, click the actual "quote" button and you can reply to everyone at once.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Thanks man. That was a fun video to film.
> If someone would hurry up and lend me a damn Mud Runner I could make a video....:whistling2:
> Doesn't seem like too many people have them in my neck of the woods.
> I'll see how pay goes this week. Maybe add that to the walltools shopping cart as well :blink:
> ...


 
thx for the tip to multy quote 

but its more mudrunner vedios i need :thumbup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> since you been using that long
> how long due they last due the keep the same preasure over the years or is there parts to replace thx


Only replaced the clear tube. The old one was poorly designed and ended up cracking. I also had to take it apart to remove mud build up on the inside of the push rod but this was only once in the time that I've had it. The gas spring Is still going but has lost some of its strength...this will be the next replacement part. Not too bad for a decade of use.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Only replaced the clear tube. The old one was poorly designed and ended up cracking. I also had to take it apart to remove mud build up on the inside of the push rod but this was only once in the time that I've had it. The gas spring Is still going but has lost some of its strength...this will be the next replacement part. Not too bad for a decade of use.


 
it sounds like they are a good investment:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Only replaced the clear tube. The old one was poorly designed and ended up cracking. I also had to take it apart to remove mud build up on the inside of the push rod but this was only once in the time that I've had it. The gas spring Is still going but has lost some of its strength...this will be the next replacement part. Not too bad for a decade of use.


 It don't owe you nothing! :no: Well worth the $$ sounds to me.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Newagestucco said:


> you dont use it on all your jobs
> 
> i can see small job can be easialy due by hand
> but they look so nice to use even on small job


There great dont get me wrong...but sometimes its easier to use a compound tube.or a angle box with a stubby handle...when you have one you feel oblagated to use it sence they cost so much...even if its way overkill for the job..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Thanks man. That was a fun video to film.
> If someone would hurry up and lend me a damn Mud Runner I could make a video....:whistling2:
> Doesn't seem like too many people have them in my neck of the woods.
> I'll see how pay goes this week. Maybe add that to the walltools shopping cart as well :blink:
> ...


Brian is coming accross like a Real Producer lately


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Brian is coming accross like a Real Producer lately


 Maybe you could loan him your continous flow system Joe.
I would love to see a vid on how well it works...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Brian is coming accross like a Real Producer lately





moore said:


> Maybe you could loan him your continous flow system Joe.
> I would love to see a vid on how well it works...


Joe has continuous flow system!?!?  lol!
Actually I have a friend who has one in town here. I don't think he does too much taping anymore...maybe I can try and buy it off of him.
I'll ask him and see what he's doing with it.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Joe has continuous flow system!?!?  lol!
> Actually I have a friend who has one in town here. I don't think he does too much taping anymore...maybe I can try and buy it off of him.
> I'll ask him and see what he's doing with it.


I bot an apla tech system I think it was like 
5 years ago. Tape one building with it that winter
Was like 150,000 s
q ft. 

Never like it dragging a hose around
You not free to go we're you want 
Like a boozooka and boxes

They only thing I like was the pump


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> I bot an apla tech system I think it was like
> 5 years ago. Tape one building with it that winter
> Was like 150,000 s
> q ft.
> ...


Ya I know, I've used one before. From the same buddy I mentioned above.
It would still be neat to film a video for everyone though.
I don't care about owning one for myself, maybe I can just rent it off him for a week or something.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya I know, I've used one before. From the same buddy I mentioned above.
> It would still be neat to film a video for everyone though.
> I don't care about owning one for myself, maybe I can just rent it off him for a week or something.


They were looking for a name for it 
So they had a contest a guy i new from windsor
came up
With the name for the system apla tech
I think they gave one if I recall


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> how long you been using one


Couple of years or so i guess, I did a couple of clips somewhere.

Here man, Read this thread.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/mud-runner-video-2565/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> They were looking for a name for it
> So they had a contest a guy i new from windsor
> came up
> With the name for the system apla tech
> I think they gave one if I recall


Well thank god someone from Windsor named it, and not Sudbury:thumbup:

We would have names like the beaver stuffer, the big nickle d1ckle, The scudz mudster, Mooser gooser, or worst of all, the PT Moose boy:whistling2:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well thank god someone from Windsor named it, and not Sudbury:thumbup:
> 
> We would have names like the beaver stuffer, the big nickle d1ckle, The scudz mudster, Mooser gooser, or worst of all, the PT Moose boy:whistling2:


Lol it would of been pt cruser


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

cazna said:


> Couple of years or so i guess, I did a couple of clips somewhere.
> 
> Here man, Read this thread.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/mud-runner-video-2565/


Wow you know how it work. Nice work. Clean
4 inch first. Then 2.5


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Newagestucco said:


> I bot an apla tech system I think it was like
> 5 years ago. Tape one building with it that winter
> Was like 150,000 s
> q ft.
> ...


 Some dogs dont like being on a chain


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

We had an Apla set up when I started, the cannons with original skim heads sucked major. I think you had to mix the mud way too thin to get it to flow well. I used it maybe one job in the 5+ years we had it. But it did make an awesome spray rig :thumbsup: That thing would scream shooting texture


----------

